# Help with a recently acquired Vermont Castings DV25



## Oregongirl (Jul 30, 2019)

I just purchased a used VC DV25 dark green stove that was converted to propane.  It appears in very good condition and I know nothing regarding the history or age of the stove.  I tried contacting the manufacturer asking for the age by supplying the serial number but no luck there.  I'm guessing based on the ANSI certification that it's a late 90's model. (I'm assuming the 1995 as the last 4 digits of the ANSI cert is a date)  I contacted the local dealer to see if I could bring it in and have them inspect it.  They agreed for $120 with the disclaimer that it's an old stove and they usually break once they've been messed with.  They went on to tell me parts are nearly impossible to get for it and new parts won't function properly.  So I'm not rushing over to bring them the stove.  I've started carefully dismantling it and so far nothing looks alarming.  The burner does have a light film of rust over it.  What is the recommended method for cleaning inside the fire box? Also, can I paint the interior box with wood stove paint to make it look new again? Is it really that hard to get parts for?  A quick search online looks like they are plentiful.  I do know the previous owner never installed it and it's been sitting indoors for about 3 years.  Anything else I should do and check prior to install?  Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## Tech Guru (Aug 13, 2019)

DV25 (old, Original Stardance model) was discoed in 1995 or 6.  If there is a 4 digit date code: and there should be, in that production era it symbolized DDDY so the first 3 digits were the day of the year, and the last was that year (so obviously you had to narrow it down to the decade or you were pooched).  E.g. 2454 would be a product made on the 245 day of 1994 (presuming what you have is from the 90's).

Paint with a Stove Paint - Stove Bright Satin Black is what they used - and many parts (like the logs and burner) are just not around any more.  You'd be forced to go aftermarket for the pilot or valve components, but they should be sourceable.  Keep in mind VC made many models with the name Stardance, so what you might be seeing as available on line could be for much different revisions of the unit.  The biggest issue for availability though, would be the vent starter piece.  If it does not have that you'd be completely on your own to devise a not certified piece.  At that point it (insurance wise) become a beautiful boat anchor...


----------

